# Arquitetura 32 Bits [SOLUCIONADO]

## shikimaru

Boa Tarde pessoal,

Eu possuo hum Thinclient com mother VIA, com arquitetura para 32 BITS, e o InstallCD x86 2007.0 não funciona, alguem poderia me informar, qual InstallCD é versão 32bits para PC.

Obrigado.Last edited by shikimaru on Fri Apr 11, 2008 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

A opção correcta sera :

Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD para x86

ou 

Gentoo 2007.0 LiveCD para i686

ou

Gentoo 2007.0 LiveDVD para i686

também podes tentar as versões beta mas eu não recomendo num PC que vas usar diariamente a menos que não te importes com alguns problemas aleatórios ....

Qual é o erro ao certo ???

Verificaste as isos com o md5sum ???

----------

## shikimaru

Utilizei a INSTALL CD x86 2006,

A versão 2007 x82 falava que o computador precisava de uma 32 bits

----------

## baldeante

 *shikimaru wrote:*   

> Utilizei a INSTALL CD x86 2006,
> 
> A versão 2007 x82 falava que o computador precisava de uma 32 bits

 

Eu usei a versão 2007 x86 no meu Pentium 3 e não deu problemas ....

Acho que o live CD "não gosta" da board eu pelo sim pelo não testava um live cd tipo ubunto ou knopix ou ate o live cd do Gentoo para ver no que dá ...

----------

